# German Watch Manufacturers



## Ernie Romers

In the list below we present the websites of the established German watch manufacturers. Companies buying their collection from Asia are not included. This list is constantly "under construction". If you are a German watch manufacturer and want to be in this list then please send us an e-mail: [email protected]

A.Lange & Söhne
Alexander Shorokhoff
Almanus 
A.Mantei 
Archimede (by Ickler)
Arctos
Aristo Vollmer
Ars eTempus Watches in Gold and PT
Askania Uhren
Autran & Viala (by Ickler)
Bagger & Gehring, featuring precious cases in silver, gold, white gold
Bethge & Söhne
B. Junge & Söhne
Blancier Lotterman & Söhne
Botta
Brior
Bruno Söhnle
Bunz 
Christian Klings
Chronoswiss
Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
Costro by Peter Göttert
Damasko
Damasko US
DEFAKTO
D.Dornblüth & Sohn
Egon Hummel (75173 Pforzheim)
Elysee
Erhard Junghans
Erwin Sattler
Forum
Fricker
Garde
Genesis
Genius by Wolfgang Steinkühler (Sothis)
George J Von Burg 
Germano (81667 München)
Glashütte Original
Graf Zeppelin (from Pointtec)
Greve-Uhrendesign (24941 Flensburg)
Grossmann Glashütte
Guinand (former Chronosport by Helmut Sinn)
Hacher (60386 Frankfurt am Main)
Haldi (Aug, 2012 - Haldi web site is not found)
Hanhart
Heinrich Geisen (DEC, 2012 - link is not working)
Hemess
Hentschel (20251 Hamburg)
H.F. Bauer (75210 Keltern)
Holdermann & Sohn 
Jacques Etoile
JB-Gioacchino
Jochen Benzinger (75179 Pforzheim)
Jörg Schauer
Jubilar (Jubilar Uhren founded by Helmut Sinn redirects to Guinand.)
Junghans
Junkers (from Pointtec)
Kadloo (20535 Hamburg)
Kaventsmann (13403 Berlin)
Kazimon
Kronsegler
Kudoke
Laco 
Lang & Heyne
Lehmann Schramberg
Leinfelder Uhren (80333 München)
Leumas (50354 Hürth)
Limes (by Ickler)
Lindburgh & Benson 
LOWIN Cologne (53842 Troisdorf)
Marcello C.
Maximilian (from Pointtec)
Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
Meer - MAR, 2010 - web site active, but Jürgen Meer says no more watches
Meistersinger
Mercure by Klaus Jakob
Montano (97268 Kirchheim)
Moritz Grossmann
MSC uhren (M. Schneider & Co.)
Mühle Glashütte 
Nauticfish
Neuhaus
Nienaber Bünde (Rainer Nienaber)
Niessing (48691 Vreden) 
Thomas Ninchritz (90425 Nürnberg)
Nivrel
Nomos Glashütte
Otium (JAN, 2013 - link is not working)
Otto Berger (JAN, 2013 - link is not working)
Philippe Rosen (85521 Ottobrunn)
Rainer Brand (63872 Heimbuchenthal)
Rainer Nienaber
Rheinmeister (Dirk Maier, 1 NOV 2011: rheinmeister.com and watchplan.com exist, but no content)
Riedenschild (80639 München)
Schäuble & Söhne (76131 Karlsruhe)
Schaumburg
Schmeltzer 1881 (DEC, 2012 - site is not providing content)
Schneider Manufaktur (DEC, 2012 - site is not providing content)
Shlain (12055 Berlin) 
Sinn 
Sothis
Steinhart Swiss made, sold by a German company
Stowa 
Temption
Torsten Nagengast Timeline (75172 Pforzheim)
Tourby Watches Hagen
Tutima
Uhr
UHRENWERFT HAMBURG (20251 Hamburg)
Uhren-Werke-Dresden (UWD) (01324 Dresden)
Union Glashütte
UTS
Vintage VDB (99094 Erfurt)
Volker Vyskocil 
Walther Chronometerwerke 
Wempe
Wilhelm Rieber Tourbillons (75233 Tiefenbronn)
Zeppelin Uhren (from Pointtec)
ZiB Uhrenatelier ("Zeit in Berlin") (10178 Berlin)

Mike A. (aka redstart) compiled a google map documenting current German watchmaking. 
You´ll find the map here: GERMAN WATCHMAKING
The map is accessible to the public, and - according to redstart - the site location should be permanent.


----------

